# Are The Colors of This U-505 U-boat Model Accurate?



## Phillip1 (Jul 24, 2009)

Greetings Fellow Modelers,

Attached are three photos of a built up Revell 1/72 Type IXC U-505 U-boat model. I did not build this, and do not know who built it or when. I found these on the Internet while looking for information on U-505’s paint colors at the time of her capture in 1944. I think the colors used by the builder look awesome, but I do not know if they are accurate. They appear to be medium blue/gray below the waterline, very light gray above the waterline, very dark gray on the deck and very dark blue on the conning tower. I have read U-boat expert Dougie Martindale’s article on the U-505’s colors. Even if you accept that U-505 and U-858 (photo attached) had the same paint scheme, it appears there are still some color choice unknowns that require guessing (much like the argument over which color green to use for John F. Kennedy’s PT-109). 

Any modeler who has knowledge about this subject, please post and let me know if you think the colors used in the attached model photos are accurate. Thanks in advance for the help.

Phillip1


----------



## geekchris (May 9, 2016)

Well, after a quick photoshop of those photos to convert them to black and white, it appears the tones on the model you posted match to eachother in the same way that the colors matched to eachother in the original black and white photos from its capture. Not exactly "Those are right" you were looking for, but hopefully the fact that those are fairly close to correct is a good start. 
(I would post the image, but it appears I'm not allowed to until I make five posts, my apologies)
Happy Modeling!
-Chris


----------

